# Need Help Straighten Photo Please



## JRE313 (Sep 28, 2014)

Here is A Photo I need help Straightening. Please Tell me your exact steps


----------



## Vince.1551 (Sep 28, 2014)

In PS click crop then on upper left click Straighten or go Lens correction and straighten from there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 28, 2014)

For simple straitening I use this method. 
Use the Ruler Tool to Swiftly Straighten Horizons and Verticals in Photoshop


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2014)

What software do you have?


----------



## Designer (Sep 28, 2014)

The verticals are looking pretty good to me, but you've got some distortion.  Is that what you are asking about?


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 28, 2014)

Photoshop.
Lens correction dialog: Remove 1/2 degree clockwise rotation. Remove barrel distortion. Remove slight vertical convergence.
Transform adjustments: Remove horizontal convergence.

cafe

Joe


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 28, 2014)

I keep looking for where it shows the OP has Photoshop.  Exif?


----------



## JRE313 (Sep 29, 2014)

i have photoshop and lightroom


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 29, 2014)

You're problem here is one of perspective.  Your camera was just to the right of centered vs the scene so you're getting a slightly asymmetrical view of the two sides of the room.


----------



## Murray Bloom (Sep 30, 2014)

The first thing I notice is barrel distortion, easily correctable in PS Lens Correction.  The picture was also taken a bit off center toward the right, so there are some convergence issues.  This can be corrected either with Transform or with The perspective option in the Crop tool.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 30, 2014)

Why is this in the HDR section?


----------



## JRE313 (Oct 1, 2014)

its a hdr photo


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 1, 2014)

It's not an HDR issue.  It's an editing one.


----------

